
If the iPhone SDK is a “joke”, Apple will laugh all the way to the bank - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/17/if-the-iphone-sdk-is-a-joke-apple-will-be-laughing-all-the-way-to-the-bank/
======
martythemaniak
"While some of these restrictions are valid points and are definitely worth
noting, it’s also easy to forget that most people out there will not care in
the least bit about them and further, will have absolutely no clue what any of
it means. Users want shiny new native applications for their iPhones, and they
will get them with the SDK"

While people certainly wouldn't know or care about technical details, they
will certainly know and care when they see a very large class of neat
applications that are simply impossible for the iPhone right now.

I really despise the closed, control-freak nature of apple, which is
exemplified by the iPhone. None of these limitations are technical in nature,
but are purely business decisions made so that Apple remains as much in
control as possible.

Everyone remember how last year's line was "the web is the only SDK you need"?
They had to be dragged kicking and screaming into providing this SDK, and
they'll be dragged into opening it up as well.

